# Hello from Deer Park, Texas



## Ruger (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello Brothers,
 I am a member of Liberty Lodge #48 and Past Master of Deer Park Lodge #1362. I am the current Chapter Director for the Freemasons Riding Club Chapter #17, the Gulf Coast Travelers. 

The Gulf Coast Travelers is the largest chapter in the state as well as the national organization. There were 3chapters in Texas in 2007. We have 12 chapters in Texas and approx 500 members at the close of 2008. The FMRC was recognized as a Masonic Riding Club by Grand Lodge in 2007. For more information on the FMRC visit www.freemasonsrc.com or give me a call.

We have start our second year of Tag Texas. Tag Texas is a program developed to promote visitation by members of the FMRC to lodges across Texas. Last year over 600 lodges were visited by our members. We made a $1500 donation to Grand Lodge this year. 

I had the priviledge of raising my oldest son a MM during my year as master of the lodge. My youngest son has been elected Sr. Deacon in the Pasadena Demolay Chapter in Pasadena, Texas.

I am active in promoting Blood drives and fundraisers for lodge, the Demolay chapter and the community.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard Brother!


----------



## rhitland (Jan 2, 2009)

good to have you


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcom brother to the forum.


----------



## SWChambers (Jan 2, 2009)

*Hello Brothers*

I am a new EA as of 11/24/08 at Fort Worth Lodge 148.  I am very excited beginning my journey through masonry.  Hope everyone has a happy new year.


----------



## rhitland (Jan 2, 2009)

Good to see you on Brother SWChambers


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! If there's anything I can do for you please let me know.


----------



## RJS (Jan 2, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## ravickery03 (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

